# Recipe analyzer



## Cinder (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good one? 
I really wish FitDay would introduce one because they have a huge data base already, but no luck.
Anybody?

Thanks, Cinder


----------



## et81121 (Mar 3, 2011)

This looks like a good one:

Nutrient Data Laboratory - Food Composition Products


----------

